# PIKE @



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

His new gundog club - put him in the pic so we could see a good looking pup LOL - the lake is great 4 water drills & ducks


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Hob Ga Har & Tex - ALL of this 4 $80/yr !!!!- 1 reason PIKE & I loVe the bluegrass area of Ky !!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

That's a sweet deal.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

That's just not fair. Just add another reason to leave California. Go ahead and rub it in. :-\

Looks great. I'll make sure the tires are good one of these days for a cross country trip in the motor home.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

All forum members are welcome 2 join PIKE & I - any time any where - !!!!!!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Becareful, we'll be on your doorstep.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Tex - if I were careful !!!! never would haVe a V in my life !!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

REM,

Your 'Boy' looks quite at home at his new 'Playground' allready!!! 

Hobbsy


----------

